# [SOLVED] Software that will play a .TOD file



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can download free software that will play this type of movie? Video is off of a jvc 3ccd camera.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Software that will play a .TOD file*

try either Media Player Classic or VLC

both are excellent freeware players


----------



## jetaws6 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Software that will play a .TOD file*

I was able to rename it to a mpg file and it played fine. Ill try that vlc though thanks


----------

